# Grey palomino



## NdAppy

Mary7518006 said:


> Is there a such thing a grey palomino if you have one or have picture of please post thanks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Any color can turn grey. Think of grey as not a separate color, but a blanket that covers the other color a horse is.


----------



## Change

Here's one for sale in our area:


----------



## caleybooth

I don't have any pics of her but I currently have one at home. She's very very odd looking. She is palomino but her legs are a chocolate color and her tail is dark too. She's starting to turn grey on her face. Her mom is a sorrel that turned gray and dad is a cremello.


----------



## Yogiwick

caleybooth said:


> I don't have any pics of her but I currently have one at home. She's very very odd looking. She is palomino but her legs are a chocolate color and her tail is dark too. She's starting to turn grey on her face. Her mom is a sorrel that turned gray and dad is a cremello.


Grey's can do odd things. Very light horses often turn very dark before lightening again.

There was an old "color change" group of pics. Baby up until 3 or whatever. Pretty sure the horse was a palomino. Unfortunately I can't find it.


----------



## caleybooth

Something I wondered is if she will just turn a very light gray and then white soon after? It seems like the darker the horse the slower they are to go white.


----------



## NdAppy




----------



## Yogiwick

^YES! Thank you


----------



## SunnyDraco

caleybooth said:


> Something I wondered is if she will just turn a very light gray and then white soon after? It seems like the darker the horse the slower they are to go white.


Grey is unpredictable for speed of the process. My family had a herd of grey horses when I was growing up. One mare was a red base who was 100% snowy white by the time she was 5 years old, we think she may have been homozygous grey. She produced 3 red based heterozygous grey foals, each one looked completely different through the stages of grey and took different amounts of time to get lighter. Her colt went from a dark chestnut to dark grey and then slowly lightened up, then made a fast color change to a light grey color in his teens. Another grey foal we raised was born a light to medium shade of chestnut, went to a light rose grey shade within a couple years and didn't show any signs of getting out of the dirty pink look until he was nearly 20 years old and is now snowy white at the age of 23 but currently has some weird skin condition.


----------



## Yogiwick

Would love pics if you have some.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Yogiwick said:


> Would love pics if you have some.


Took a bit of time digging up pictures on my computer, although I don't have baby pictures or their progression as this was back in the day before the ease and low cost of digital pictures. Most of the pictures that were taken are in photo albums that are owned by the ones who paid to develop the film (my mom and oldest sister own most of the horse photos) and they live quite a distance away. So... of the ones I have on my computer, here we go.

The many shades of grey and progression with time leaps

Misty on the left and Beauty on the right. Pictured as long yearlings not long after being bought at auction together. 








6 years later, Misty on the left and Beauty on the right








Misty at 5 years old with her first foal Saigar (pictured later as well)








Chip (Misty's second foal, full sibling to the first foal, he was born dark chestnut one year after Saigar) on the far left, Saigar with rear facing camera in the background, Beauty on the right and ignore the non grey... picture isn't dated but Chip was either 3 or 4 years old here and Saigar one year older








The herd of grey, Misty all three of her foals (her youngest is a yearling here and Saigar is 5 years old, Chip is 4 years old), Beauty is here and so is her second foal named Dale (same age as Chip and is a rose grey color, Beauty's first foal was born midnight black before turning grey)
Back row from left to right: Chip, Dale, Saigar, Beauty, Glory (yearling)
Front row from left to right: non grey Princess, Misty








Beauty on the left at the age of 10, no pictures of her after this stage of grey. She was struck by lightning days after this picture :-(. Saigar at the age of 5 on the right.








Saigar at 7 years old, got a little lighter after this point but don't have pictures as she was injured and became a broodmare for someone else.








Chip at 8 years old















Chip at 14 years old, he didn't get much lighter than this. Kept slightly dark areas on his knees, hocks and flank while his mane and tail remained dirty looking








and out of room for more picture story in this post...


----------



## Yogiwick

Thanks for sharing and putting in the effort to make that. Always interesting to see and such beautiful horses! The group photo (with all of them) is the most interesting to me, so many shades and only one non-grey!

Sorry about Beauty  It's one of those things you hear of but never think actually happens


----------



## SunnyDraco

And a few more for the grey progression variety...

Misty and her third foal Glory who was born sorrel, pictured at 2 years old








Misty and Glory when Glory had her third birthday








Misty and Glory when Glory was 4 years old








After this, Glory continued to get lighter but also darker with flea bites covering her. At the age of 19









My dearest heart horse Beauty had two foals, a filly born about a week before Misty's filly Saigar and the next year she had a colt about a week before Misty's colt Chip (Misty and Beauty were bred twice to the same black quarter horse). Her filly named Stormy (born during a thunderstorm was black as night with a few white hairs around her eyes) was sold to my uncle when she was 4 years old, her full sibling Dale who was a light rose grey for many years was also sold to my uncle a couple years later. 

Here is Stormy on the left side at 8 years old, she started black and slowly progressed the first few years, then she just got really light very quickly. And of course snowy white Misty on the right, she just didn't change after the age of 5. Stormy went to the full white shade of grey before she was found dead on a sheet of ice in the pasture at 20 years old.








I don't have good close up pictures of Dale from when he was young on my computer, but here he is on the left with Glory on the right. He was about 16 or 17 in this picture.








Then Dale got bored of having black skin and has been steadily replacing it with pink skin... no one knows what is going on, he is just a weird horse (has been since he was a foal). Pictures I took last summer when he was 22 years old.






















Love grey horses, each one is unique every year... unless the grey is like Misty and then the only changes are the amount of dirt and length of mane and tail :rofl:


----------



## Yogiwick

All so beautiful! I love Misty..and Glory lol.

Glory's color at 2 is very beautiful. I've never seen anything quite like it and I know a lot of greys!


----------



## Chiilaa

Sunnydraco - I would bet that Dale has vitiligo  That is why his skin is going pink.


----------



## kimruse88

Hi , I've joined this forum
For this exact reason !

I have no idea what colour my boy is - or if he will grey out?! He's 5 at the moment , was a palomino as a youngster but is more of a buckskin/grey/smokey palomino now ? But in winter he looks like a dirty grey horse with stable stains !


----------



## Yogiwick

From those pictures he definitely looks like a grey to me 

What color were his parents?


----------



## SunnyDraco

kimruse88 said:


> Hi , I've joined this forum
> For this exact reason !
> 
> I have no idea what colour my boy is - or if he will grey out?! He's 5 at the moment , was a palomino as a youngster but is more of a buckskin/grey/smokey palomino now ? But in winter he looks like a dirty grey horse with stable stains !


He is already greying out. And welcome to the forum 
Grey is a dominant gene and over time the horse goes through the greying process until they virtually look white except that they have black skin. All grey horses are born a base color and then start color changing. So if your boy was born palomino, that means his base coat is Palomino under a grey blanket. His coat color will continue to change colors but he will always be grey and will get lighter and lighter through the years.


----------



## Mary7518006

Thanks everyone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DreaMy

Just because here is a pic of my gray (previously palomino) as a 2 year old, she has grayed out a lot but she has retained a lot of "rosy" palomino on her chest and hip area.


----------



## Phly

Some grays just go gray. Some, well it's interesting.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Phly said:


> Some grays just go gray. Some, well it's interesting.


Do you have other pictures? Maybe what you think is grey is actually varnish roan?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

